# My audio and video setups.



## Nuwisha (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey everyone! Just thought I would share. Living room (no dedicated room-maybe as part of the attic Reno) Yamaha RX-V1800 PS3 Sony BDP-S360 BluRay Pioneer DVD-300 DVD player Technics SL-MC400 110+1 CD player JVC KD-A7 tape deck Yamaha MDX-793 minidisc player/recorder Citizen VHS VCR Nikko NP-700 turntable PS2 Panasonic TC-P50S60 Zone 1: JVC SP-D6000 L/R Athena AS-C1-1 center Axiom AX1.2 surrounds Cerwin Vega AVS-SAT4 rear surrounds DIY bandpass Rockford Fosgate RFD2112 sub Behringer EP2500 (no fan mod as of yet) Zone 2: Mordaunt Short Carnival 6 (for music when gaming) Zone 3: Kenwood KM-894 amp Kenwood LS-770 speakers Behringer XENYX1202FX mixer as pre-amp/volume Panasonic DVD-RV30 iphone (Zone 3 is the guitar room. It shares a wall with the living room. I have an Acoustic 450 head pushing a Fender GE4R 4/12 cabinet) Bedroom: Harmon Kardon HK395 2.1 computer speakers iphone My living room is about 12'x12' with 8' ceiling and open on one wall to the rest of the house. I also recently picked up a Behringer UFO202 phono to USB box but have not tried it out yet. I don't have any measuring gear so no hard figures on how it all responds, though I do like it


----------



## minorc (Sep 4, 2013)

No picture?


----------



## Nuwisha (Apr 21, 2013)

minorc said:


> No picture?


Ok fine, here's some pictures. 

Here's zone 3 (guitar/closet/workout room)









And the living room.


----------



## Nuwisha (Apr 21, 2013)

Added blackout curtains in the living room/theater. Wow what a difference, no glare anymore! It's just after noon and glaringly bright from the snow outside, but dark dark inside.


----------



## gary thomas (Dec 6, 2007)

If you hang the curtains 6" or so away from the windows you might actually get a little more acoustical benefits with you lower bass frequencies.


----------



## Nuwisha (Apr 21, 2013)

gary thomas said:


> If you hang the curtains 6" or so away from the windows you might actually get a little more acoustical benefits with you lower bass frequencies.


How fortuitous, that's about how far they sit out from the glass.


----------

